# abundance of sage



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

my sage plants are going crazy can the leaves be used in my homemade laundry soap have never made any other kind for bathing or such


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I googled "sage leaf and bath and body recipes" and came up with quite a few ideas.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've never heard of using botanicals in laundry soap. They are usually used in bath soap. Not sure what purpose they would have in the wash.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

linn said:


> I googled "sage leaf and bath and body recipes" and came up with quite a few ideas.


thanks found recipes for all the way from hair dye to meatballs so I guess I will try making some bath soap too


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

Tinker said:


> I've never heard of using botanicals in laundry soap. They are usually used in bath soap. Not sure what purpose they would have in the wash.


I had heard of using oils from plants in the soap so just thought the sage would work for a freshener


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just a thought ... put some sage in a cloth bag you can close tightly and throw it in the dryer.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Just a thought ... put some sage in a cloth bag you can close tightly and throw it in the dryer.


thanks that just might be the answer


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I think I might try this myself!!

Or maybe some rosemary! or lavender!! or lemon thyme .....


----------

